# Thagrosh, Chosen of Everblight



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

For whatever reason, I found myself unable to pic up a brush to paint any of my armies lately. So figuring that I needed a break from my usual colours and models, I picked up this sweet model. I will end up using it for 40K as a daemon prince eventually, quite possibly for fantasy as well if I magnetize the base so that I can put it on a square monster base. Anyway, here is what I have done so far. Taking my time and I am enjoying painting something different for a change.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Holy crap that model looks awesome. And knowing your insanely good painting skills, thats gonna be one nice model. :shok::shok: Better start crying now


----------



## paladinofangels (Jun 25, 2008)

That is one freaking amazing mini...OMG...i still cant believe my eyes when i started scrolling down...

Damn...that's gonna look really godly...


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

thats awesome i wish i could paint like you but my painting consists of washes and tacky drybrushing... one day maybe one day! until then i will just drool over your work.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Very cool looking mini! I can't wait to see it done lol. As an aside, who made the mini? I really like the look of the sculpt.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

Ditto on Nate- which company produces that beast!?:ireful2:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The model is from Privateer Press, the makers of Warmachine and Hordes (both can be played together) and is from the Hordes faction of Everblight.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have redone the wings so that they are a deeper purple colour and just about finished up the armour now. I am unsure of the wings though as I am thinking they might be a tad too dark. I would appreciate some thoughts on this in particular.

Here are the pics before the wing fingers and the raised areas of the armour were done


















And after


















I know I still need to do a little blending on the wings to smooth out the transitions a fair bit more, it is the colour itself I am highly unsure of.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Is he going to be a naked Daemon Prince or will he have a mark? Which god is he dedicated to? +rep from me.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Once finished this'd be awesome. GJ and lets see how you work on it.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Touched up the wings a bit to give them a hint of a pattern that went a decent way to blending in the inks a bit more. Might still need a bit more however. I also painted all the bone areas with the first layer of white in preparation for my ink mixes and got started on the leather straps on his arms/legs. I will post a pic tomorrow as it is late and I am really tired now.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Little bit more done. I added a bit of a lighter glaze to the wings that helps to tone down the harsh lines a bit, at least to the eye. Bone areas are mostly done with some highlighting left to go and the leather straps have been started.


















The wings do need a bit more work the more I look at them. I am not going crazy on the details of this model however as it is meant for tabletop play and not display by any means.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Just my opinion, but I really like the purple undertones on the wings. If I were painting it, the whole mini would be getting a wash of that purple before finishing. It looks good ... but the thing that confuses my eyes is the fact that the flesh on his body and the flesh on his wings don't have the same base tone.

Even if you wanted to make the body lighter/less purple eventually, I think it's just the lack of purple on the rest of his flesh that makes it stand out a little wierd. Check out the bat

http://www.uksafari.com/jpeg2/batwing2.jpg

It's all flesh through the membrane area, so no need to be a drastically different color.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The direction your taking with the skin tones and metals is fantastic! Very good so far.k:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'm really likin the model and the overal style of the model. the colours of the skin can represent slaanesh, with the purple tones and skin tone, plus tzeentch with the blue tinge on it. I like a lot!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Got a bit more done now. The leather straps on the arms and legs are finished, as is the bone.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

the bone looks more like bronze fro the pictures. there's a bit of an NMM style shine to the I think... still looks really good though


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This is certainly looking promizing Wraithlord 

If you keep him on a 40mm roundbase you can simply make a 40mm squarebase in plasticard and GS fill out edges for it to fit and put a magnet there to make it viable for both WHFB and 40k. Remember that DPs in fantasy goes on 40mm bases:wink:


----------

